

Why the Django LazySettings object sucks - jMyles
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NMwuzJP4Z_o#t=2056

======
jMyles
I apologize in advance for the deck being weird. The HDMI adapter at the
conference didn't work properly with my computer, so I had to use someone
else's, and in the scrambling from the podium to make it work, I went with a
version that was a few hours old.

But I think the point is still pretty evident. :-)

------
jMyles
A lightning talk I gave at DjangoCon last year. I know we can do settings
better.

~~~
webology
Adrian mentioned your idea about 13ish minutes in:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POzEqzWy2Ac&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POzEqzWy2Ac&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
jMyles
Yeah, that's actually what inspired me to dig this up and post it.

